

Slavoj Žižek: ISIS Is a Disgrace to True Fundamentalism - applecore
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/03/isis-is-a-disgrace-to-true-fundamentalism/

======
throwaway000002
Sometimes, even with his tortured intellectualisms, Zizek finds some kernel of
truth. What he says here is spot on. From their leader's Swiss watch, to their
rampant need for social media validation, ISIS have just "iternalized our
standards and measure themselves by them".

The problem is unlike the Western iGeneration, they can never see their faces
mirrored in the screens; that future does not exist for them.

